# Ab wo ist im Po-Delta eine Lizens notwendig



## ulf (28. Dezember 2019)

Hallo

Diesen Sommer geht es mit Boot nach Italien an die nördliche Adria. Da das Po-Delta ganz in der Nähe liegt, würde ich da gern von der Meeres-Seite reinfahren und etwas mit der Spinnrute angeln. Bei früheren Urlauben war da immer ein Stück weit ohne Lizenz in den Lagunen und Flüssen das angeln erlaubt. Weiß hier jemand, wie sich das mit dem Po-Delta verhält oder wo man das aktuell nachlesen könnte.

Danke und Gruß 
Ulf


----------



## Waller Michel (28. Dezember 2019)

Das ist eine gute Frage! 
Ich persönlich gehe davon aus, sobald es in den Süßwasserbereich geht .
Also praktisch sobald man in den Bereich des Flusses kommt wo Rechts oder Links ein Ufer wäre . So verstehe ich jedenfalls die italienische Gesetzgebung. 
Jetzt könnte es natürlich sein das es für den Po eine Sonderregelung gäbe ? Davon ist mir allerdings noch nichts zu Ohren gekommen. 
Aber der Schein für Süßwasser ist in Italien leicht zu bekommen und nicht teuer! Wenn ich das planen würde, dann würde ich mir schnell einen Schein besorgen und man ist auf der sicheren Seite! 

LG Michael


----------



## ulf (29. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Michael

Ja die Planung ist ja schon im Gange ;-) und auch noch genug Zeit um auch den Schein zu besorgen, wenn ich nur wüßte wie. Hättest Du eine Tip, wo und wie man den von Deutschland aus schon ordern kann, oder geht das nur vor Ort ?

Anbei mal eine Karte ein Stück westlich von Caorle bis zum Tagliamento. Da durfte man (2013 ist auch schon etwas her) an den Abschnitten 81 bis 100 und bis zu dem Marinas Porto di Baseleghe, Porto di Falconera und Porto S. Magharita ohne Schein Angeln. Wobei 83 bis 88 war Badestrand, da durfte man desshalb dan auch nicht angeln ;-).

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Waller Michel (29. Dezember 2019)

ulf schrieb:


> Hallo Michael
> 
> Ja die Planung ist ja schon im Gange ;-) und auch noch genug Zeit um auch den Schein zu besorgen, wenn ich nur wüßte wie. Hättest Du eine Tip, wo und wie man den von Deutschland aus schon ordern kann, oder geht das nur vor Ort ?
> 
> ...


Hallo Ulf 
Also ich wüsste nicht das man ihn von Deutschland aus schon ordern kann! 
Allerdings bekommt man den in Italien in jedem Tabakladen ganz schnell ohne große Probleme! 
Da würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. 

LG Michael


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. Dezember 2019)

Vielleicht könnte da Kollege @Seele da was beitragen...


----------



## Seele (29. Dezember 2019)

Leider kenne ich mich im Delta gar nicht aus und ich lasse mir die Lizenz immer im Camp besorgen. Evtl könnte auch dir ein Campbetreiber die Lizenz besorgen gegen Geld.


----------



## ulf (30. Dezember 2019)

Hallo
Ich habe mal beim Campingplatz angefragt, ob die da Infos dazu haben. Dann habe ich noch Andy's Wallercamp gefunden, die schon relativ weit Richtung Po-Delta liegen. Die habe ich auch mal angeschrieben, ob die da evtl. Infos haben. Wenn da jetzt einen Art Vermittlungs-Gebühr drauf kommt, wäre das auch OK. Ich arbeite ja auch nicht kostenlos ;-).
Ich schreib dann ob/was dabei raus kommt.
Gruß Ulf


----------



## Waller Michel (30. Dezember 2019)

Warum machst du dir so ein Stress? 
Nichts leichter als in Italien den Angelschein zu bekommen! 
Tankstellen, Tabakläden ,Angelläden Hotels und Campingplatz geben den aus !
Du brauchst Typ D ,das ist der Touristenschein und 3 Monate gültig! 
Vor paar jahren kostete der ca 25 Euro !

Ist wirklich ganz einfach, ist jaauch nicht Deutschland !

LG Michael


----------



## Seele (30. Dezember 2019)

Also ich war da schon mal fast 2h auf dem Amt. Denn der Schein ist von Region zu Region unterschiedlich. Einfach ist anders


----------



## Waller Michel (30. Dezember 2019)

Von Po und Adria Region, kenne ich das so wie von mir beschrieben und dann noch auf der Post die Steuermarke /Fischereiabgabe Marke holen und einkleben Fertig .
War das letzte mal dort 2015 .

LG Michael


----------



## ulf (30. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Michael

Ja prima,wenn es so einfach ist. Kann ja echt sein, dass mal was einfacher wird. Das letzt mal in Bibione Pineda hab ich kein Karte bekommen. Weder Campingplatz, noch das örtliche Touristenbüro konnten mir da weiterhelfen.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Waller Michel (30. Dezember 2019)

@ulf ,gib bei Google einfach mal ein Angelschein Italien, bekomme es leider nicht hin, es zu verlinken .
Hab gerade mal geguckt ob sich seit 2015 was geändert hat? 
Steht aber genau so noch beschrieben! 

LG Michael


----------



## Vafthrudnir (20. August 2020)

Benötigt man für die Salzwasserseite bzw. das Angeln im Meer vom Ufer oder Kleinboot auch eine Lizenz? Wenn ja, gibts die auch in den Läden oder gar online?
LG 
Mark


----------

